# Worst beer you've had?



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm giving this the worst I've had in a while









Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gilleys


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Any that have IPA on the label.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Grand Prize


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Miller lite


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Billy Beer....Looks like it tastes like a Democrap.....


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Any that have IPA on the label.


x2
Reminds me of grapefruit juice.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Coors Light, that stuff and my taste buds just don't see eye to eye.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Miller lite


X2 Miller Lite


----------



## 2hotrodz (Jun 19, 2016)

Hamm's


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

There can be only one

Mickeys Big Mouth


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ralph7 said:


> x2
> Reminds me of grapefruit juice.


Exactly! LOL


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Falstaff


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

If I knew what pizz tasted like it would have to be this.

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Milwaukees best is one rank arse beer!! Gets my vote!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Schlitz


----------



## M2W3V (Feb 9, 2009)

Natural light

Sent from my LIFE X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

dbarham said:


> Miller lite


Hey! If I could take back that greeny I gave you earlier I would! LOL. Miller Lite is the Whataburger of beer. Not as good as the gourmet stuff, but a consistently tasty product. It tastes great and it's less filling also.

My least favorite is Mich Ultra. It doesn't taste bad, it just has no taste. It's like drinking water.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mrau said:


> Hey! If I could take back that greeny I gave you earlier I would! LOL. Miller Lite is the Whataburger of beer. Not as good as the gourmet stuff, but a consistently tasty product. It tastes great and it's less filling also.
> 
> My least favorite is Mich Ultra. It doesn't taste bad, it just has no taste. It's like drinking water.


X2 on the mich ultra 
Thanks for the green bro


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

*I win*

Meloti in Ethiopia, I saw the "brewery" it was a large pen of camels and goats


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

#millerlitematters!! Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> #millerlitematters!! Lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha,how bout dem cowboys!!!!!

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Corona 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HiMe (Jul 7, 2016)

Real Ale Brewing's Hans Pils followed closely by Shiner Strawberry....both are vile.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

gom1 said:


> Ha,how bout dem cowboys!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


How bout em!! Boom!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I drank part of a warm Oranjeboom in Suriname and that was as rough as it gets. Real bad stuff.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> How bout em!! Boom!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goes the collarbone!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

boom! said:


> Gilleys


This


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Hard to say, worst hangover from beer was Milwaukee best..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Any that have IPA on the label.


Yep


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

It was so bad I forgot name...Either Flat tire /Spare tire/Fat tire


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Warm Pearl light, 1985.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

By far...The worst beer is Corona. There is a reason it taste so skunky...a clear bottle in ultraviolet light produces that effect in no time. I feel bad for the person whenever I see it being consumed. 
It was also nominated as the worst beer in the world by the foremost beer aficionado Michael Jackson(no, not the singer).


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

miller lite havent had one in 4 years since the changed the formula


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Got a friend drinks lone star light a couple friends, they swear by it. It's rough 

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Keystone, quickly followed by Falstaff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Warm.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Chilling' on my recliner drinking a cold Lite watching boxing!!

Great taste....Less filling!! Lmao










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

gom1 said:


> Got a friend drinks lone star light a couple friends, they swear by it. It's rough
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


Hey, hey!! That's a little harsh talking about a world class pilsner of that caliber. Not biased and just stating the facts but I may enjoy a six pack or so of this glorious brew each month.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^ 6 pack each month, prolly each day!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

HiMe said:


> Real Ale Brewing's Hans Pils followed closely by Shiner Strawberry....both are vile.


Shiner Strawberry Blonde is pretty tough also, of course any fruity beers aren't for me!


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Busch!!! Uggghhhhh


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Hot beer! If it is so cold little pieces of ice are in it--It's all good.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ uh D. Must confess but not everyday. Now I did bring 5 cases of it down here to PI this past week though. It disappeared by Saturday and I'm the only one here that drank that particularly fine brand of cold beer. The other people that were here and drink beer was my lil sis y her husband but they stick to bud light and Michelob Ultra. Lol


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

nomaspigtails said:


> Hey, hey!! That's a little harsh talking about a world class pilsner of that caliber. Not biased and just stating the facts but I may enjoy a six pack or so of this glorious brew each month.


Haha,I believe sotexhookset owns stock in this garbage .lol

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Wild Blue. It was a blueberry beer, so it said. Rankest stuff I've ever had. I've had a few others I didn't care for, but that stuff was absolutely terrible. Hans Pils from Real Ale is pretty awful, too.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Of the currently popular beers, Blue Moon has to be the worst.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

nomaspigtails said:


> ^^^ uh D. Must confess but not everyday. Now I did bring 5 cases of it down here to PI this past week though. It disappeared by Saturday and I'm the only one here that drank that particularly fine brand of cold beer. The other people that were here and drink beer was my lil sis y her husband but they stick to bud light and Michelob Ultra. Lol


Drink what u like bro, no worries. Been a windy arse week and no days off constantly grinding @ work, or I woulda hit u up to go fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> Chilling' on my recliner drinking a cold Lite watching boxing!!
> 
> Great taste....Less filling!! Lmao
> 
> ...


Down goes BLM!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

The ones I had to pay for


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Shiner Wicked Ram IPA - it's nasty...and I love IPA's. 

Shiner WR IPA is the only thing I can recall ever having to pour out...and I've tried a lot of beers.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Miller Lite Lime...ugh!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Shiner Prickly Pear took a couple drinks and poured it out.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Some funny green bottled [email protected] called Lucky Buddha.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a toss up for Schlitz, Old Mil, Bush, and Purple Haze! They pretty much are equally at the bottom of my list!


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

Buckhorn.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Worst I've had recently? Guinness Nitro IPA. Mother of GOD, from the grandest and greatest brewery in the world, that produced the Mother's Milk that is their namesake, how did this happen to escape the palate of every taster there. Horrid. I have never in my life given away beer. Well, that's not true. I've given away Coors Light. But y'all know what I mean. It was unprecedently bad. Worse than that, it gave me depression. That someone at St. James Gate actually approved this for production is evidence that the world will soon end. 

Worst beer in constant production: Coors Light. Colorado Coolade. This is not fit for human consumption. I would not use it to put the fire out if my best friend was on fire. It should never touch human flesh. I would not even use it to marinate Rocky Mountain Oysters to feed to my worst enemy's house rats. 

And then there's the worst beer I have ever had in my life: Pearl Light. I will spare you the lengthy diatribe. My loquacity shan't be wasted on this foul conjuring of demon swill.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sam Adams Nitro IPA. The fact they just called it Nitro IPA should have been a big enough hint on how bad it was going to be. I've had the remainder of a four pack in my fridge for months. I dumped the first one out after a few sips. 

Best IPA- Lone Star Yellow Rose


----------



## RedTambor (Aug 18, 2005)

an old Fosters.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Stella Artois


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dixie , terrible used to be brewed in NOLA.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Tecate, and Dos Equis


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Milwaukees best light


----------



## Drifting Dry (May 23, 2012)

Anything in a green bottle, starting with Heineken.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

San Miguel


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

boom! said:


> Gilleys





Haute Pursuit said:


> Any that have IPA on the label.


I don't care for the IPA's. Well Shiner make a fairly good one IMO. Seems like a few hate it.

Absolutely hands down the worst beer I ever had was Shiner Smokehaus.

That stuff tasted like a corona was poured down the side of a maggot filled backyard smoker that has been molded over with pork fat congealed on the bottom of it and bottled back up, relabeled and sold as Shiner Smokehaus. I have never poured a beer out. Well a cold one while not cleaning up after a party, till this **** came out.

I was heartbroken. I had high hopes for some reason.:headknock


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Budweiser and Coors


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

OttoMan said:


> Budweiser and Coors


What did you say? Thems fighting words! LOL

Like I always say, drink what ya like. I get **** from friends for drinking Bud Light. Beer snobs try to tell me what I should like. I know what I like. Beer. I like beer. well almost all beer.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

24Buds said:


> What did you say? Thems fighting words! LOL
> 
> Like I always say, drink what ya like. I get **** from friends for drinking Bud Light. Beer snobs try to tell me what I should like. I know what I like. Beer. I like beer. well almost all beer.


I understand the **** given by beer snobs. I'm no beer snob I just prefer other beers than those two. I don't give anyone **** about their beer cause I ain't drinkin it haha Oh yeah, nice car in your avatar :brew:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

OttoMan said:


> I understand the **** given by beer snobs. I'm no beer snob I just prefer other beers than those two. I don't give anyone **** about their beer cause I ain't drinkin it haha Oh yeah, nice car in your avatar :brew:


LOL. I am with you. Just bustin your chops. Beer snobs are too much. As for the car, I wish it was mine. I had 5 old school VW's back in the day. I miss them, but not the no a/c part


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Moosehead on draft


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Miller High Life.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Last Wed night. I used a Bud Light, instead of a Sprite Zero (they're the same color can). To mix a 7 & 7. Granted I waqs on number 3. Which resulted in me consuming a few more 7 & 7's to rinse the taste buds out.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Any that have IPA on the label.


Exactly. Well said sir.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic! It came in a holiday assortment. Absolutely could not drink it. One sip and the rest of the 4 bottles hit the trash. 

Cliff


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

ANY Miller beer. First 2 I ever (tried) to drink from the clear bottles, back in the 70's....first one had a dead fly in it and the second one had a dead spider in it, its little legs all curled up underneath his body whilst he drifted down towards my mouth.....

That did it for me. Haven't touched a Miller beer since then and it was 30 years before I even allowed one to be put in my refrigerator.

Aside from that, I've had my share of skunky cans of beers from several makers. Not sure what causes this, but if you get one, you don't soon forget.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Worst Beer*



Wade Fisher said:


> San Miguel


Yep. Drank it in the Philippines in late 60's.They brewed it in the morning and sold it in the bars that afternoon.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ksk said:


> Yep. Drank it in the Philippines in late 60's.They brewed it in the morning and sold it in the bars that afternoon.


Sure was good after 68 days at Sea....sometimes get a black ring on lips so always had to( wipe) what they called smoke from under cap...


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Any Budwieser. Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Olympia....worst beer ever.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> Any Budwieser. Can't stand the stuff.


I'm with you on that one.

Cliff


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Milwaukee Best, Nat Lite, Falstaff, Coors, and Shaefer.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would say Bud Light ...
However, I keep a case around to clean the stained toilets.

I don't dare drink the stuff.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

St Arnold Boiler Room


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

Miller highlife 


I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.

-Thomas A. Edison


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

St. Pauli Girl, YUK!

Cliff


----------



## Palerider (Jun 29, 2016)

Sportz followed closely by Kassel.sad3sm


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Birthday beer


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> Shiner Wicked Ram IPA - it's nasty...and I love IPA's.
> 
> Shiner WR IPA is the only thing I can recall ever having to pour out...and I've tried a lot of beers.


Agreed!! IPA are growing on me, but that one tastes like Indian people smell!


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*BAD Beer*

Pabst Blue Ribbon in a keg.


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Corona........the messkins are laughing while the ******'s drink chile belly pizz!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Olympia, close second Falstaff.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

JAX and Dixie Pride


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hot Beer!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bayoutalker said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> 
> Cliff


X 3


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

haute pursuit said:


> any that have ipa on the label.


x1000!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

When I was 14 years old I worked at the Luther's BBQ on Gessner in Houston. We used Buckhorn beer in the beer batter for the onion rings. Me and a buddy used to sneak some out the back and drink them after work. Warm.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a very hard question. Yes, I am a beer snob. Most macros (coors, bud, miller) taste like water flavored beer, but aren't the worst I've had. 

I think Wildblue is probably the worst I've had. I'm not big on sour beers either.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Celis Raspberry
Corona
Taddy Porter


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Some pumpkin flavored **** I tried once.

I like Corona and most all Mexican beers.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Which ever one doesn't give me a buzz and the runs!!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

EKU 28. Dirty sweat socks in a bottle.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

KevBow said:


> Falstaff


I worked in a gas station/bar when I was a kid. An old German man would come in about once a week and drink two Falstaffs at room temperature and then head back to the ranch.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I am a tough sailor, but I went fishing off Victoria Island in Canada. The seas were 10 meters. They were big ground swells with a lot of chop. I was drinking a Canadian Ale. About 2 p.m. I lost it and the ale came up. I could not even smell an ale beer after that with out feeling sick.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Over the years a lot of the domestic beers were ruined when they were bought out by the big brewers. Mostly beer flavored water now days.
As for the micro brewers I wonder when they come out with Ranch or Honey Mustard flavors.
Why can't they just brew some traditional beers !


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Bud ICE!!...Sounded good at the time but the name was misleading. Drank three of them (only cause it's all I had at the time) from a twelve pack and gave the rest away. My head hurt all next day. That's some nasty stuff!!


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Carling Black Label


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

when I drank beer...hands down the worst..coors


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Porky said:


> Over the years a lot of the domestic beers were ruined when they were bought out by the big brewers. Mostly beer flavored water now days.
> As for the micro brewers I wonder when they come out with Ranch or Honey Mustard flavors.
> Why can't they just brew some traditional beers !


What do you mean by traditional? Pilsner? Hefe? If so, there are tons of Texas brewers that brew great examples.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

When I was in college, we found some stuff at Walmart for $2.99 a case. Being college students that is a deal you can't pass up, so we bought about 20 cases for the frat house. 

That stuff was so rank even college students couldn't drink it. It was really hard to get through a whole can without upchucking it. We used it to haze pledges for several years.

I don't remember what it was called, but I had never seen it before or since.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

SetDaHook said:


> Bud ICE!!...Sounded good at the time but the name was misleading. Drank three of them (only cause it's all I had at the time) from a twelve pack and gave the rest away. My head hurt all next day. That's some nasty stuff!!


 Lol, that stuff would lay the hammer down! Worst hangover (from beer) I've ever had was from drinking a bunch of them when they first came out. I still see quite a few guys go into the convenience store and buy the 24's, I guess they figure best bang for the buck!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Frio beer, from HEB. nasty...


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Redds Apple


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Anything made in Guatemala...........terrible.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Lonestar and tecate, can't stand them


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Michelob Ultra, beer flavored water.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

coastman said:


> Lonestar and tecate, can't stand them


Take Tecate in the can, pop the top, sprinkle the top liberally with salt, then a large squeeze of lime to wet the salt. That's a poor man's margarita. The only way to drink Tecate.

Cliff


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Buckhorn followed closely by Jax.

My grangmother kept the closet in Sea Isle full of the stuff.

The twelve packs should've came with 2 free rolls of toilet paper like Bud Lite does now


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

No Name beer from the old Wiengartens chain ,,,drank a lot of it at the 97 rock beach parties,,we could get a case and buy enough gas to the beach with 15 bucks!


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Keystone, shiner ruby red (Not sure on the name) it was aweful and someone left a 12 pack at my house. The dog wont even drink it.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Generic beer.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Steel Reserve


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't mess with stuff at all.bad headache and the squirts the next day.









Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

8weight said:


> Generic beer.


This reminds me of another bad hangover. We took a snorkeling trip out of Cozumel and on the way back they gave us beer that simply said, Cerveza. It was rough, but didn't stop us from getting juiced.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Buckhorn followed closely by Jax.
> 
> My grangmother kept the closet in Sea Isle full of the stuff.
> 
> The twelve packs should've came with 2 free rolls of toilet paper like Bud Lite does now


Daang forgot about Buckhorn. That was a staple in college.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

DEXTER said:


> Daang forgot about Buckhorn. That was a staple in college.


Are you sure it wasn't stable, as in horses? That might explain the taste.

Cliff


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Arrogant Bastard Ale. That stuff is beyond nasty. I could not imagine the next day if I choked a few down, less than half of the bottle and I was done.


----------



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

Guinness Extra Stout. Couldn't even finish one. Horrible.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

gom1 said:


> I don't mess with stuff at all.bad headache and the squirts the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how dare you sir! How dare you!:rotfl:


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

gom1 said:


> I don't mess with stuff at all.bad headache and the squirts the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I call it Butt Wiper.

Cliff


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That had to be Schaefer lite. We did the same thing, but being aggies, of course we drank it. It is very bad, but doesn't hold a candle to Star beer in Nigeria, they add formaldehyde to preserve it and you want to talk about bad taste and the worst hangover you ever had, ugh.



Gottagofishin said:


> When I was in college, we found some stuff at Walmart for $2.99 a case. Being college students that is a deal you can't pass up, so we bought about 20 cases for the frat house.
> 
> That stuff was so rank even college students couldn't drink it. It was really hard to get through a whole can without upchucking it. We used it to haze pledges for several years.
> 
> I don't remember what it was called, but I had never seen it before or since.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Any that have IPA on the label.


^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> how dare you sir! How dare you!:rotfl:


You gotta admit not many can handle this stuff,I've only known a very few that drink it.my hats off to you...lol

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Any without IPA on label, lol


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I ordered a red stripe and couldn't even drink it.


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Any that have IPA on the label.


x1,000,000,000


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Black Label still ranks at the top for me.
IIRC the generic beers in the day were Pearl down here in Houston and Lonestar up the the Waco area.
I have tasted some good brews from the micro brewers but they are few and far between.
Lawnmower, Motherin Lager,,etc....
The worst would be Hopadillo, Rocket Fuel and other forgetables.
And I am not going waste time & money exploring them anymore.
Favorite off the shelf are Lone Star, Foster's Ale, Anchorsteam Porter, La Batt's Blue, Beck's Dark.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

One that somebody Pizzed in.... j/k 



Tried many, if its nasty, it goes to the trash.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Captain Dave said:


> One that somebody Pizzed in.... j/k


We used to peel part of the label off the miller lite bottle that was the spitter. One night we were in the Grand Finale around midnight and the spit bottle was nearing full again when this being the times of Urban Cowboy fame...here he comes stumbling off the dance floor over to the bar by us and loudly proclaims that we have HIS beer!

So he snatches up the bottle with the torn label, stares each of us down and stumbles over to the edge of the dance floor. Looking exactly like John Travolta he turns the bottle up and guzzles several large swallows before lowering the bottle.

He turned and looked at us with a horrifying look in his eyes. We could hardly walk out we were laughing so hard!

I guarantee you that was the worse beer he's ever had!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Texas Pride and Lone Star.....*HORK*


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

It's a tie. Jax or Pearl. I'm pretty sure they were both made with sewer water.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Japanese*

Hands down --


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Warm Bintang (Lone Star in Bahasa) in a road side joint near Anyer Beach West Java Indonesia. One kilometer from the largest gas fire power plant in Asia but no electricity in the village.
That stuff is near terrible cold but with no ice it is real embalming fluid.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I have never had a beer that I couldn't drink with the exception of Texas crude, I was belching kerosene for two days after half a glass


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

IPA's are mother's milk....Nothing better


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Sour wheat beer at Oktoberfest 1965 a in Germany


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lone star beer holly cow what swill that is, met a guy who drinks that stuff and swears by it and you better agree as he is that guy who is so competive that he carries a little pistole in his pocket to make his point. I have seen it


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Lone star beer holly cow what swill that is, met a guy who drinks that stuff and swears by it and you better agree as he is that guy who is so competive that he carries a little pistole in his pocket to make his point. I have seen it


You ain't from round here, are ya boy???


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I had a Jalapeno beer that was absolutely disgusting. A buddy of mine who works for a distributor told me that it was great for cooking...***!?!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A cat at my favorite liquor store gave me a high dollar chocolate beer in a bottle with a wire bail on top and a name a Texan can't say,and at 63 years old,it was the 1st free beer I couldn't take a 2nd swallow of.I got a dark beer at Freidhelms in F-burg a few years ago in the same kind of bottle that was tough to drink,but somehow I got through it because I paid so much for it.I told the waiter I wanted a strong dark beer,so I knew I was in for it when he grinned and said "yes sir".Not a fan of IPA'S.I like the taste of beer and don't care for any citrus in it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Fresh2Salt said:


> I had a Jalapeno beer that was absolutely disgusting. A buddy of mine who works for a distributor told me that it was great for cooking...***!?!


oh yeah...make a beer-butt chicken with it!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Tom said:


> Sour wheat beer at Oktoberfest 1965 a in Germany


You know its a nasty beer if after 50 years you still remember how disgusting it was.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Milwaukee's Best Lite. It's "pour out" beer. You take one swallow, then you pour out the rest.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*ha*

My Cajun Bebe is the same way with her Lone Star lite ,,cept she has a bra holster!


sea hunt 202 said:


> Lone star beer holly cow what swill that is, met a guy who drinks that stuff and swears by it and you better agree as he is that guy who is so competive that he carries a little pistole in his pocket to make his point. I have seen it


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Not a fan of hoppy beers, IPAs, taste like chewing on a Christmas tree. As far as mass produced beer, Carona sucks.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*that beer*



Haute Pursuit said:


> You ain't from round here, are ya boy???


Yes sir I am and have a few years on you, but glad you like the/that beer. Welcome to your openion as I am


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Yes sir I am and have a few years on you, but glad you like the/that beer. Welcome to your openion as I am


No worries... LOL You like that Pace picante sauce???


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Moose Drool. Tried some in Montana. I've never kissed a moose before but I suspect that beer is what it would taste like.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

The old original pre-bock shiner was as nasty a swill as I've ever had.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

pmgoffjr said:


> The old original pre-bock shiner was as nasty a swill as I've ever had.


Good ole Shiner Premium, just see my avatar. The new Bock came out about the time I started drinking, but I remember my Uncles drinking those Premiums by the cases. If I remember right, the cans were gold in color.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

SSST said:


> Good ole Shiner Premium, just see my avatar. The new Bock came out about the time I started drinking, but I remember my Uncles drinking those Premiums by the cases. If I remember right, the cans were gold in color.


That was my beer in College-$4.50 a case for returnable longnecks.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Jamaica Cove said:


> That was my beer in College-$4.50 a case for returnable longnecks.


Yeah, you're right, forgot they were returnable back in the day.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The beer that I had to pick up all the tabs to pay for!


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

cva34 said:


> Sure was good after 68 days at Sea....sometimes get a black ring on lips so always had to( wipe) what they called smoke from under cap...


Oh, cmon an ice cold Sand Miguel was much better than...my second Luke warm Bud, on the second "Beer Day" in the Indian Ocean. We almost made a 3rd "Beer Day".

But... We pulled into Mombasa Kenya. There I found the worst beer ever.

Tusker, pure ****.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep



KevBow said:


> Falstaff


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*that beer*



Haute Pursuit said:


> No worries... LOL You like that Pace picante sauce???


No pace is not my thing I prefer to make my own with a family recipe


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Sol and Miller High-Life are tied in my book beacause they taste exactly the same.

I'm getting a hangover thinking about them! Ugh!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Crazy horse malt liquor


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

I have had a few of the non -favorites mentioned. IPA - no way, I've had moose drool, san Miguel, and stella artois - not bad. The only so far I cant drink are miller lite and Michelob ultra - after one beer I get a terrible headache


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess it's just a coincidence, but I have always hated Budweiser beer, and now that Amy Schumer is doing their ads, I can hate it more with that fat anti-gun hag promoting it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This kid left a bunch of Rodeo Clown in my boat. I would bring one each trip for some unsuspecting guest. Not one person could even begin to pretend they liked that chit!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This kid left a bunch of Rodeo Clown in my boat. I would bring one each trip for some unsuspecting guest. Not one person could even begin to pretend they liked that chit!


Rodeo Clown isn't my favorite IIPA, but I'll certainly drink it for free. It's a very decent IIPA.

Definitely not a boat beer at ~10% abv though...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I don't like lite beer and I can't stand Budweiser! it bites my tongue off...very bitter. So then I guess Bud Lite would be the last beer I'd ever want. My former son in law loves it and I'd keep it on hand for him. When Robyn put him on the street I had 7 bottles left. I used it to clean my drive way. Did a great job too. All those pesky oil and rust stains didn't have a chance.

I've always suspected that Bud Lite is a "Me too" beer. I don't think any one would drink it otherwise. You know. If you wanna be cool ya gotta drink Bud Lite. The truth is that if your are cool and even if you aren't it doesn't make any difference what beer you drink, what tennis shoes or sun glasses you wear. These are not the things that make you cool. 

Grow a pair and drink what you like...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Anything with Pumpkin on the label it all tastes like pie spice

or flat tire or frio

back in the day shaeffers was a tough one too.


----------

